

The Guide to Learning Any Skill in 8 Weeks (Plus Metalearning For Entrepreneurs) - paulovsk
http://givegetwin.com/blogs/news/7933461-the-guide-to-learning-any-skill-in-eight-weeks-plus-an-awesome-deal-from-tim-kenny

======
albertobrandao
Amazing how impressive is to create that amount of content in such a short
time.

